# Can I download a long Thread.........



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Is is possible to download a long thread to read at my leisure off line?

Mike


----------



## Supervolcano (Jan 23, 2007)

Just above the first post of thread you'll see "Thread Tools".
Click "Show Printable Version".
Near the top, Click "Show XX post(s) from this thread on one page".
Right Click in the window and select "Print" or At top of browser in the "Page" tools select "Save As".

Save the page as a HTML.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Supervolcano said:


> Just above the first post of thread you'll see "Thread Tools".
> Click "Show Printable Version".
> Near the top, Click "Show XX post(s) from this thread on one page".
> Right Click in the window and select "Print" or At top of browser in the "Page" tools select "Save As".
> ...


Thank you....Thank you very much....

In my best Elvis impersonation......Sounds just like him...

Mike


----------



## Supervolcano (Jan 23, 2007)

My pleasure.


----------



## loveshockey (Feb 25, 2008)

doesn't seem to be working with the new version of the forums


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Have you tried on a long thread? For example -
http://www.dbstalk.com/printthread.php?t=118382

On my view of that it has the link "Show 40 post(s) from this thread on one page" up next to the pages. That link for the thread above is -
http://www.dbstalk.com/printthread.php?t=118382&pp=40

This is the same behavior as reported above.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

loveshockey said:


> doesn't seem to be working with the new version of the forums


This should be working now. There was a file missing on the server.


----------

